# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] Infocus IN2106 projector schematic

## spiroscfu

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος που θα βρω το σχέδιο για έναν projector infocus IN2106,
είναι dlp και το πρόβλημά του είναι πως δεν ανάβει η λάμπα αλλά δεν βγάζει και κάποιο error (το standby από κόκκινο γίνεται πράσινο και αναβοσβήνει συνέχεια).

Έχω κοιτάξει τα παρακάτω 
Οι τάσεις από το τροφοδοτικό βγαίνουν κανονικά.
Το ballast έχει τάση 320 στο stand-by και όταν τον κάνω on γίνεται 385 (active pfc) και μετά από κάποια sec γίνεται και πάλι 320 αλλά το πράσινο συνεχίζει να αναβοσβήνει (προθέρμανση).
Η λάμπα φαίνεται μια χαρά και υψηλή δεν φαίνεται να βγάζει καθόλου.
Και τέλος δεν βρήκα κάποιο ισχύος ή ασφάλεια καμένη στο ballast.

----------


## GreenEnergy

ρίξε μια ματια στα optocoupler του ballast

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε ευχαριστώ Αργύρη, δεν τον έχω πλέον το σχέδιο υπάρχει? (ήθελα τις εντολές από την main στο ballast).

----------

